# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Hoeveel is te veel;test je verslaving - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoeveel is te veel: test je verslaving

Je gebruik van drank, drugs, pillen, internet en gokken kan je voortaan online testen. 
Op www.hoeveelisteveel.be biedt De DrugLijn voortaan zogeheten screeningvragenlijsten aan die toelaten om snel, gratis en discreet na te gaan welke risico's men loopt door zijn gebruik. 
Wie online tien à twintig meerkeuzevragen beantwoordt, krijgt meteen een score en een advies. Dit kan een eerste laagdrempelige stap naar verdere hulp zijn. Een alcohol- of ander drugprobleem ontstaat nooit van vandaag op morgen en dit soort onlinetests maakt het mogelijk om problemen in zo snel mogelijk op te merken en aan te pakken.
De zelftests laten in principe elke volwassene toe om te weten te komen hoe het met zijn gebruik gesteld is. Dat gebeurt via een score die aangeeft hoe groot het risico is dat men niet meer zonder drank, drugs, pillen, gokken of internet kan. 
Als gebruiker krijg je meteen advies mee over hoe je kan voorkomen dat problemen ontstaan of verder toenemen. Concreet kan dat advies variëren van informatie inwinnen over de drug in kwestie, het ter harte nemen van tips die de risico's kunnen verminderen en uiteraard ook het aanbod om De DrugLijn te bellen of te mailen. 
De onlinezelftests richten zich vooral tot mensen die op een riskante of problematische manier alcohol en andere drugs gebruiken en voor wie de stap nog te groot is om dit onder vier ogen bij een hulpverlener aan te kaarten. 

www.hoeveelisteveel.be 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Bliesje

ik heb het getest en zit al bij de hooste score

----------

